# Second Annual Luray Va. Outback Rally



## HootBob

Hey Highlander & wingnut
I just a 2006 Resort Guide from JellyStone Park in Luray Va. in the mail
Peggy said she would do it again in a heart beat
May I should take her up on that























Don

Second Annual Luray Rally
Where Jellystone Resort Luray Va
When June 23,24,25
Pot Luck Saturday Night
Phone # 1-800-420-6679 Mention Outbackers Group
Web site Campluray

Pot Luck Menu

Sensai #140 Ham and some Potatoe Salad
Highlander # 141 Pork Tenderloin and maybe some Venison, 2 Beer can Chicken
HootBob # 142 Meat Balls and Rolls
fire44 #143 Taco Salad Maybe and Maybe Pecan Pie
Wingnut #144 Pineapple upside down cake & Sour Cream Chili Chicken( in the DO)
Tim's Buddy #145
webeopelas #156
Camper Man #157
prevish gang #125 Potatoe Casserole or Bacon Potatoe Salad
Dougdog #126 Macaroni and Crab meat Salad
FridayYet #159 Chocolate Chess pies and ?
lilunsure #136 Fruit Salad & Something else
SharonAG #105
Stacey
daves700 # ?


----------



## Highlander96

Yeah......Ours came today.

My uncle was looking at it and has already picke out his site.

We can do it again..... Want to shoot for the same weekend?

Hell.......name almost any weekend, we'll be there.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## HootBob

Sounds like a plan
We have to check with wingnut also and anyone else that wants to join in.

Don


----------



## Fire44

My brother in law and family LOVES that campground. I have never heard anything bad about it. We haven't been there yet...but would be interested if the timing works out.

Gary


----------



## HootBob

Gary I'm gain for it 
As long as its not
May 12 13 14
July 29 - Aug 5
Anytime works for me
So lets get some dates going!!! (AS long as it's Warm)









Don


----------



## huntr70

Don,

How long of a run was it down there last year??

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Steve about 4-5hrs roughly.
But it was a very nice drive

Don


----------



## Highlander96

Someone throw the dart and see where it lands.......

We are in........

Tim & Michelle


----------



## HootBob

OK Tim
Peg just throw a dart
And it hit the June 19-25 weekend
The pool is open, lots of stuff for the kids, DJ dance Saturday night
There's a date to start off with.

Don


----------



## Highlander96

HootBob said:


> OK Tim
> Peg just throw a dart
> And it hit the June 19-25 weekend
> The pool is open, lots of stuff for the kids, DJ dance Saturday night
> There's a date to start off with.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]73094[/snapback]​


Don,

Did you mean Juner 23-25?????

That would work for us.

Tim action


----------



## HootBob

Lets see if it will work for anyone else that is interested

Don


----------



## Fire44

That might work for me....my DW is supposed to be working that Friday nite into Saturday morning.....maybe my son and I could come without her????

Gary


----------



## wingnut

Hey Y'all

trying to get back in the groove hear Just looked at the post. Sounds good to us. We will start makin plans when you say go. It is only a three hour run for us, so let us know. I'll get Lois to stock up on pineapple and cake batter


----------



## Burger

The DW and I visited there about ten years ago. We went through the caverns there, too. Very nice!


----------



## HootBob

Burger
Those caves are really neat and long way down








And can't wait to do the camp ground agian.

Don


----------



## Stacey

We may be up for it. We've camped there for years, first in a tent, then in our pop-up and now in our Outback.

I would also strongly recommend one of their Halloween weekends. We've done them for the last two years and it's our kids favorite camping weekend of the year by far. We also make it a point to book our Halloween weekend by April because it's so popular.


----------



## HootBob

That great Stacey
Thank for the other info about Halloween.

Don


----------



## Highlander96

Soooooooo......

When are we going???????

Wingnut- Glad to see you are back. Hope Lois and AAron are doing well.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## HootBob

Well Tim
We have to figure out a date and who's interested.

Don


----------



## j1mfrog

HootBob said:


> Burger
> Those caves are really neat and long way down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And can't wait to do the camp ground agian.
> Don
> [snapback]74606[/snapback]​


Caving just happens to be our family camping theme. Now I'm interested. Got a link?


----------



## HootBob

Caving just happens to be our family camping theme. Now I'm interested. Got a link?
[snapback]74940[/snapback]​[/quote]

Here you goLuray Caverns

Don


----------



## Highlander96

I'm ready to go!!!!!

Hope we can get a bunch of people together.

Tim


----------



## huntr70

Anyone got a website link for the Jellystone CG??

I guess if I wasn't lazy I could find it myself..









Steve


----------



## Highlander96

http://www.campluray.com/

Enjoy!

Tim


----------



## huntr70

Cool..

Thanks Tim.....

I'll see what I can do.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Come on Steve you can do it









Don


----------



## Stacey

We'd be up for that weekend. Apparently that's Scare Factor Weekend, whatever that is...

For full hook-ups I'd recommend sites 55, 56, 57, 95, 93, or 89 which are grouped together between Jellystone Ave and Smith Street; 90, 92, 94, 63, 87, or 85 which are grouped together between Smith Street and Yogi Bear Way; and 61 thru 69 along Woodland Way just opposite the other two groupings.


----------



## Fire44

What weekend are we talking about? One for this spring or the fall??

Gary


----------



## Highlander96

Fire44 said:


> What weekend are we talking about? One for this spring or the fall??
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]75135[/snapback]​


June 23,24,25 I think....

Tim action


----------



## HootBob

That works for me
Peg already requested that Friday off.
Now who all in!!!!

Don


----------



## wingnut

We are up to it just settle the date so I can schedule. June is good for us. May and July are pretty full. By the way 13 more days till baby. Still no name. Poor kid is going to have a complex.


----------



## Sidewinder

Hey Wingnut,

How about you and the misses name that baby "lugnut", "castlenut", "locknut"










just kidding man....how about "Scooter Two"---alright...that's enough Sidewinder.

I haven't been paying attention very well. I didn't know you guys were expecting.

Congratuations!!!!!!!!!

I just booked Luray for Halloween weekend Oct 27-29. We've been there for Halloween a couple of times before and it is a REALLY good time.

If you haven't been to Yogi's Jellystone in Luray before, don't forget that the kids get to raise the flag with Yogi on Saturday and Sunday mornings.

Later guys,

Sidewinder


----------



## HootBob

Yeah Sidewinder
Wingnut, highlander, and myself were there last year
But it rained most of the time.
Hopefully this year will be dryer









Don


----------



## Highlander96

HootBob said:


> Yeah Sidewinder
> Wingnut, highlander, and myself were there last year
> But it rained most of the time.
> Hopefully this year will be dryer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]75146[/snapback]​


Don,

Is Peggy good to go on the weekend that we talked about? If she isn't throw another weekend out and we can work from there.......

I am ready... Wow, I think I have our entire summer booked.

I really can't wait....

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Tim
Peg is set for that date
And I was talking to Todd in the Chat room and he said that works for him.
So lets go with June 23 24 25 is that ok with you

Don


----------



## Highlander96

Okay Kids......... June 23,24,25 2005 Luray, VA. Jellystone Resort

http://www.campluray.com

I had the CG block out five sites for us. We have sites 141-145 at the top of Cindy Blvd. That way if it rains the water will run down hill.

You can call the CG and reference the Outbackers Group and Confirmation # 345. Brownyn is holding the sites for 10 days, so book early.

The rate is $48.00 for WES but she is going to apply my Good Sam Discount to everyone.

The phone number is.....800-420-6679.

Hope everyone can make it.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

OK Tim
As soon as I get a chance I'll call down.

Don


----------



## Fire44

We're in.

Gary


----------



## HootBob

Thats great Gary hope your DW can make it too.
So we have
Highlander
Wingnut
Fire44
Stacey
Hootbob

Any one else?

Don


----------



## HootBob

OK Tim we got site#142 right next to you









Don


----------



## Highlander96

HootBob said:


> OK Tim we got site#142 right next to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]75580[/snapback]​


Cool....We can have one big mud puddle!!!!!


----------



## HootBob

Highlander96 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Tim we got site#142 right next to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]75580[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Cool....We can have one big mud puddle!!!!!
> [snapback]75582[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

NO Tim, We don't want any RAIN this time









Don


----------



## Fire44

We are booked....Site 143!!!!

Let winter end!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Guest

Me too, me too!!!

I,m a little late picking up on this thread, but I'd like to come too. I missed it last time, and really wanted to go. shy

Ronnie and I have site 140 for June 23-25. I don't know yet if we'll have any of the grandkids with us. Tim, I didn't know if you had confirmations on all five of the other Outbackers, so I just booked my own. Got the last one on Cindy Lane, I think. Hope that meshes OK with your plans.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Highlander96

Sensai said:


> Me too, me too!!!
> 
> I,m a little late picking up on this thread, but I'd like to come too. I missed it last time, and really wanted to go. shy
> 
> Ronnie and I have site 140 for June 23-25. I don't know yet if we'll have any of the grandkids with us. Tim, I didn't know if you had confirmations on all five of the other Outbackers, so I just booked my own. Got the last one on Cindy Lane, I think. Hope that meshes OK with your plans.
> 
> Happy Camping,
> Gary
> [snapback]75781[/snapback]​


Gary...The more the merrier!!!!

I was hoping we could fill them up. I think we only had four firmly commited. Glad to have you onboard.
 








Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Guest

Tim,
Just to clarify, I didn't take one of the five site reservations that you had made. I just asked them to put me as close to you guys as possible, and she put me in #140. I think that you're in #141, right?

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Highlander96

Gary...I got that









Glad you are in....I will be right in between you and Hootbob!!!!! Should be interesting. Oh, and we'll have two Garys there Let's hope it does not rain!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Alright Fire44 you're right next to us
And Sensai glad to have you aboard
Who's next?????









Will it be Stacey,Wingnut or can it be huntr70
Stay tune for the next poster
















Don


----------



## wingnut

It's me It's me It's the big T!
What did I win? We are in site 144. the summer is booking up. so many campgrounds so few weekends shy


----------



## johnp

Is this turning into a rally









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Is this turning into a rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]76649[/snapback]​


They've got 5 or 6 ... sounds a southern tier N'eastern Rally. Guess its time for the northern tier to get in gear! (VA is a bit too far for us...this year)


----------



## HootBob

johnp2000 said:


> Is this turning into a rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]76649[/snapback]​


John it only started out as just a couple of us from last year
To meet up again just to get away
And it's getting a little bigger









Don


----------



## Guest

Sounds like, by definition, it's a rally!! The only question is, because of last year's get together, can we call it the Second Annual Luray Outbackers Rally??


----------



## Highlander96

Sensai said:


> Sounds like, by definition, it's a rally!! The only question is, because of last year's get together, can we call it the Second Annual Luray Outbackers Rally??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]76706[/snapback]​


Why not????? I just hope it does not rain!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Sensai said:


> Sounds like, by definition, it's a rally!! The only question is, because of last year's get together, can we call it the Second Annual Luray Outbackers Rally??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]76706[/snapback]​


That works for me
I got my confirmation in the mail today(142)
Can't wait

Don


----------



## Fire44

I got my conformation in the mail today...site 143.

Gary


----------



## Guest

Confirmation arrived today. Site 140.


----------



## Highlander96

Anymore takers out there????//


----------



## wingnut

Wasn't there a thread about Rally classification. We will need to check this out and make sure we areusing the correct name.


----------



## wingnut

According to BBB thisis a "Godd sized but not huge rally" this is under his Rally Terminology thread.


----------



## Highlander96

wingnut said:


> According to BBB thisis a "Godd sized but not huge rally" this is under his Rally Terminology thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]77217[/snapback]​


At least we know we will have a good time..........


----------



## HootBob

Hey We had a good time last year even if it rained the whole weekend









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

It rained and Thor wasn t there?


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> It rained and Thor wasn t there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]77250[/snapback]​


Yeah and the young lad was still wet









Don


----------



## Highlander96

HootBob said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It rained and Thor wasn t there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]77250[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and the young lad was still wet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]77253[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hey!!

I still have a muddy pair of flip flops in the garage!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Don


----------



## Fire44

Like the new name. Come on guys....just 5 more takers and we will have a Mega rally!!! I will make sure that at least one beer is drank.

By the way, lets drop all of the rain talk!!!!!

Gary


----------



## wingnut

i agree with fire 44. Coming from a motorcycle background, RAIN is a four letter word like WORK is. After all this is a family site.


----------



## HootBob

Come on Todd a real biker will ride in anything









Don


----------



## wingnut

Didn't say I had not ridden in it. Just not my favorite past time. Then again what's a little mud between friends.


----------



## Highlander96

We had a blast last year....Hope we get some more to join in.


----------



## Fire44

I am sure that there are at least 4 or 5 more Outbackers that will step up and want to go camping.

Gary


----------



## HootBob

Fire44 said:


> I am sure that there are at least 4 or 5 more Outbackers that will step up and want to go camping.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]77980[/snapback]​


Yeah Gary that sure would be great with some more

Don


----------



## Camper Man

We're in - Space 157. Not in your row, but apparently right across the street. Thank goodness it's a pull-through - we're brand-new newbies at this. 
- Bob, Terri, Tim (13), Matt (9) 
Fredericksburg VA


----------



## Highlander96

Camper Man said:


> We're in - Spot 157. Not in your row, but apparently right across the street. Thank goodness it's a pull-through - we're brand-new newbies at this.
> - Bob, Terri, Tim (13), Matt (9)
> Fredericksburg VA
> [snapback]78098[/snapback]​


That is awesome. You are right across from HootBob. I think...... The sites are very large and pretty level as well. One of the easiest CG's I have been to.

It just got a little MUDDY when it RAINED!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## Fire44

By my count we have 6 that makes it a "Good size but not Huge Rally" (I will drink the beer to make it a rally)!!!!

Now 5 more and we can have a "Mega Rally"!!!!

Come on guys...this isn't work...it's camping!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob

Camper Man said:


> We're in - Space 157. Not in your row, but apparently right across the street. Thank goodness it's a pull-through - we're brand-new newbies at this.
> - Bob, Terri, Tim (13), Matt (9)
> Fredericksburg VA
> [snapback]78098[/snapback]​


Glad to hear that you are joining us
You are right across from me
OK that is 6 for sure anymore takers out there

Don


----------



## HootBob

Come on anyone else interested

Don


----------



## Highlander96

Who else is coming along!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Guest

Seems a real shame that Virginia is not better represented in a Virginia campground in the beautiful mountains of Virginia !!!









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## VA_Kidds

Hey! We are thinking about joining in too! Will get back after I check with the DW.

Alan


----------



## HootBob

Thats great Alan
Sure hope you can make it

Don


----------



## wingnut

Does that mean Sensai will be joinin us?


----------



## HootBob

Yes Todd they are in site #140

Don


----------



## Highlander96

Just pushing this up to the front page. Looks like we have some more new people in the area and I wanted them to see the thread.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## JoyFam

Ok, so what date was decided upon? We've been wanting to go to Lurray, so this might be a great opportunity to meet some new folks and have a really cool trip.


----------



## HootBob

JoyFam said:


> Ok, so what date was decided upon? We've been wanting to go to Lurray, so this might be a great opportunity to meet some new folks and have a really cool trip.
> [snapback]84891[/snapback]​


June 23 24 25 
Sure would be nice if you could join us

Don


----------



## Fire44

Hope you can make it work. Let us know.

Gary


----------



## Guest

action 
JoyFam,
Hope that you can come to the Rally. It should be a beautiful time of the year to be in the mountains. I'm raelly looking forward to it (If you can't tell!!). Hope to see you there.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## mountainlady56

HI!
I'm looking into trading my GMC Sierra 1500 5.3 L V-8 extended cab for a 2500 Duramax diesel, for better gas mileage and better towing capacity. If I locate what I want, before this rally, I will definitely show up! I have been to the caverns before, and there's nothing like it. It's gorgeous!
Hope to see ya!
Darlene action


----------



## HootBob

Darlene that would be nice








WOW I just looked and that is about 800 mile drive for you









Don action


----------



## Highlander96

Okay Outbackers.....

Brownyn just called me from Luray. There is one site left in our group. It is being held until 3/17/06.

If anyone is interested they can call Brownyn at 540-743-4002 and reference confirmation # 349.

Thank and we will see you there!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Thats great Tim one left
Now who will be the one to fill that slot?
Come on someone can do it

Don


----------



## webeopelas

Okay, we might be in the middle of moving to the D.C. area, but what the heck, it will give us a break from unpacking boxes. The lady wasn't sure how everything was working but we are in site 156. Right next to Camper Man if I remember right. Looking forward to meeting you all.

The Opelas


----------



## HootBob

Thats great webeopelas
Glad you can join us









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

webeopelas said:


> Okay, we might be in the middle of moving to the D.C. area, but what the heck, it will give us a break from unpacking boxes. The lady wasn't sure how everything was working but we are in site 156. Right next to Camper Man if I remember right. Looking forward to meeting you all.
> 
> The Opelas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]90631[/snapback]​


There second post and they are 'in' on a rally







Way to go.

John


----------



## HootBob

The first post of this thread was updated with all the information and contact info

Don


----------



## Guest

Unless I missed it, we still haven't heard back from VA Kidds, JoyFam and SqaLady. Wouldn't it be great if they all could make it? Are we still 6, or did webeopolas make it seven? (or did I just loose count all together?)
Has anyone spoken to the CG folks lately? Do we still have room for more?

By the way, Tim, I sure hope it don't rain!!!!









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Highlander96

Sensai said:


> Unless I missed it, we still haven't heard back from VA Kidds, JoyFam and SqaLady. Wouldn't it be great if they all could make it? Are we still 6, or did webeopolas make it seven? (or did I just loose count all together?)
> Has anyone spoken to the CG folks lately? Do we still have room for more?
> 
> By the way, Tim, I sure hope it don't rain!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Camping,
> Gary
> [snapback]93124[/snapback]​


Gary,

I think we are at least 8. Brownyn told me that Stacey reserved. Although, we have never heard back from them. A buddy of mine reserved the last site in out block, can't remember the site #. I am sure they still have room. That was last week, we may even have 10 sites blocked. Maybe I'll call her this afternoon.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Guest

At least eight, Yipeeee!!!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain

I'm not sure I understand, how do you guys get your Outbacks down into that cave again? As I recall, there isn't a lot of maneuvering room.

Must be tricky.


----------



## Highlander96

BigBadBrain said:


> I'm not sure I understand, how do you guys get your Outbacks down into that cave again? As I recall, there isn't a lot of maneuvering room.
> 
> Must be tricky.
> [snapback]93310[/snapback]​


Wow! Where have you been hiding? Take it work has kept you very busy.

It is a very tricky process.....If I told you, I would have to eliminate you







.That information is Classified..........

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Highlander96 said:


> BigBadBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand, how do you guys get your Outbacks down into that cave again? As I recall, there isn't a lot of maneuvering room.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very tricky process.....If I told you, I would have to eliminate you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .That information is Classified..........
> Happy Outbacking!
> Tim
> [snapback]93314[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO









Don


----------



## mountainlady56

HootBob said:


> Darlene that would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW I just looked and that is about 800 mile drive for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don action
> [snapback]89265[/snapback]​


Hi, Don!
I didn't realize it was QUITE that far, but I knew it was a good ways. Went there, once, on a trip to NJ from S. GA, back in late 70s. Most of you were probably "just hatched" around that time!! hehehe. I can't throw my hat in the ring, just yet......but I may just end up there.
Darlene action


----------



## HootBob

sgalady said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene that would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW I just looked and that is about 800 mile drive for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don action
> [snapback]89265[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Don!
> I didn't realize it was QUITE that far, but I knew it was a good ways. Went there, once, on a trip to NJ from S. GA, back in late 70s. Most of you were probably "just hatched" around that time!! hehehe. I can't throw my hat in the ring, just yet......but I may just end up there.
> Darlene action
> [snapback]93490[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No problem
if you are in the area stop in and say Hi

Don


----------



## dougdogs

Highlander96 said:


> Okay Outbackers.....
> 
> Brownyn just called me from Luray. There is one site left in our group. It is being held until 3/17/06.
> 
> If anyone is interested they can call Brownyn at 540-743-4002 and reference confirmation # 349.
> 
> Thank and we will see you there!
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]89467[/snapback]​


Is this still the case?? Our previous plans for that weekend just folded, so we are thinkin Luray is a GO!


----------



## Highlander96

dougdogs said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Outbackers.....
> 
> Brownyn just called me from Luray. There is one site left in our group. It is being held until 3/17/06.
> 
> If anyone is interested they can call Brownyn at 540-743-4002 and reference confirmation # 349.
> 
> Thank and we will see you there!
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]89467[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Is this still the case?? Our previous plans for that weekend just folded, so we are thinkin Luray is a GO!
> [snapback]104658[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Doug,

Cal her and see if they can get you a slot. I thought they were releasing the site. However, I am sure they can get you in!!!!

Let us know what they say.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Doug sure hope you can get in 
It would great to have another Outbacker there








Let us know how you make out

Don


----------



## prevish gang

Highlander96 said:


> Okay Kids......... June 23,24,25 2005 Luray, VA. Jellystone Resort
> 
> http://www.campluray.com
> 
> I had the CG block out five sites for us. We have sites 141-145 at the top of Cindy Blvd. That way if it rains the water will run down hill.
> 
> You can call the CG and reference the Outbackers Group and Confirmation # 345. Brownyn is holding the sites for 10 days, so book early.
> 
> The rate is $48.00 for WES but she is going to apply my Good Sam Discount to everyone.
> 
> The phone number is.....800-420-6679.
> 
> Hope everyone can make it.
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]75320[/snapback]​


Tim, 
I just called Jellystone and we have our reservation. We are one row over from your block. That makes 10 sites. I am really looking forward to my first rally. Tell me what I need to bring for Sat night.
Darlene


----------



## HootBob

Do you have a site number so I can add you to the list on the first page

And we didn't start on the pot luck yet plenty of time yet

Don


----------



## prevish gang

HootBob said:


> Do you have a site number so I can add you to the list on the first page
> 
> Don
> [snapback]104865[/snapback]​


Don, I forgot to write it down. She is sending my confirmation in the mail. I will let you know about that. If you look at the map, you guys are on Cindy. I am the street to your left. I think there is at least one other person on that street and then there were some people on your right. I think we are in the 120's if that makes any sense to you. I'll keep in touch. Sorry, I got off the phone and realized I hadn't gotten that info.
Darlene


----------



## dougdogs

We're In!!!
















Site 126

( we will be arriving on Thursday!)


----------



## prevish gang

HootBob said:


> Do you have a site number so I can add you to the list on the first page
> 
> And we didn't start on the pot luck yet plenty of time yet
> 
> Don
> [snapback]104865[/snapback]​


Don,
We are on site 125
Darlene


----------



## FridayYet?

Hi Everyone,

We are in for the Luray Rally. I procrastinated reserving until we actually got our 26RS. So DW, son, daughter and I will be joining you. We'll be at Site#159 on Pine tree Place. I'm told it's near the group but one lane over.

We live near Lynchburg so are not traveling too far. I looking forward to meeting folks and having a great weekend. This may be our maiden voyage if work keeps me as busy as it has been lately.

Any new ideas regarding the Pot Luck? Please let us know what to bring.

Happy camping,
Mike and family


----------



## Highlander96

FridayYet? said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are in for the Luray Rally. I procrastinated reserving until we actually got our 26RS. So DW, son, daughter and I will be joining you. We'll be at Site#159 on Pine tree Place. I'm told it's near the group but one lane over.
> 
> We live near Lynchburg so are not traveling too far. I looking forward to meeting folks and having a great weekend. This may be our maiden voyage if work keeps me as busy as it has been lately.
> 
> Any new ideas regarding the Pot Luck? Please let us know what to bring.
> 
> Happy camping,
> Mike and family
> [snapback]105136[/snapback]​


Boy,

We have quite a group here. Don.....Do you have a head count?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## prevish gang

dougdogs said:


> We're In!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site 126
> 
> ( we will be arriving on Thursday!)
> [snapback]105118[/snapback]​


Howdy neighbor! We are on 125. We will probably come in on Thurs also because we have family in Luray, though at this point we have reservations for Fri-Sun. I'm glad to see I will not be the only outbacker on my street action 
Darlene


----------



## webeopelas

Looks like we are up to 11!!!









We won't be the only rally newbie!!

Now if I could just gaurantee my deck and patio will be finished by then.

Maybe I should have an Opela Rally.......


----------



## Highlander96

webeopelas said:


> Looks like we are up to 11!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won't be the only rally newbie!!
> 
> Now if I could just gaurantee my deck and patio will be finished by then.
> 
> Maybe I should have an Opela Rally.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105159[/snapback]​


I am thinking we are up to 12 or thirteen including one Cherokee. I have to go back and recount. I ran out of fingers and I am too lazy to take my shoes off right now.









Going to be a good time! Boy, they keep getting bigger and bigger!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Glad to see that the group is growing
I updated the first page of the thread with everyones site #
We have 11 comfirm site #'s

Don


----------



## sturnmeyer

Hey all....I just came in on this site as well as this post....

I'm interested too...heck, I live 30 minutes from there....Are there definite dates?


----------



## webeopelas

Jun 23-25. Check out the first page of the thread for the site numbers of reserved attendees. Ask to be placed as near as possible. Hope to see you there.


----------



## HootBob

Yes Steve
It would be great if you can join us








You'll be able to meet some of the great people from the site

Don


----------



## lilunsure

We'd like to join.

I have already called and our reservations are in. Since we are joining late we are not with the group but I asked to be put as close as possible. We are in site #136.

We look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Highlander96

lilunsure said:


> We'd like to join.
> 
> I have already called and our reservations are in. Since we are joining late we are not with the group but I asked to be put as close as possible. We are in site #136.
> 
> We look forward to meeting you all!
> [snapback]108458[/snapback]​


You are one row over!!!!!! The CG is not that big!

Where in MD are you from???

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## lilunsure

Highlander96 said:


> Where in MD are you from???
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]108466[/snapback]​


Currently in Ellicott City.


----------



## HootBob

lilunsure said:


> We'd like to join.
> 
> I have already called and our reservations are in. Since we are joining late we are not with the group but I asked to be put as close as possible. We are in site #136.
> 
> We look forward to meeting you all!
> [snapback]108458[/snapback]​


That is great








Sure glad to hear that you were able to get a site fairly close
Can't wait to see old friends and meet new ones

Don


----------



## SharonAG

We just made reservations....site 105....

Can't wait!!!!

Sharon


----------



## HootBob

Glad to hear you got a site Sharon









Don


----------



## Fire44

We are down to 30 days.....anyone else going to come???

Gary


----------



## HootBob

Fire44 said:


> We are down to 30 days.....anyone else going to come???
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]113769[/snapback]​


29 Days to long to wait

Don


----------



## Fire44

22 days.....

Still time to join the fun!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob

Well it is soon time to think about the Pot Luck for Saturday Night

Peg is going to make Broccoli Cheese Soup
So this is a start for the Menu

Don


----------



## prevish gang

I will do a potato dish. Either a potato casserole or maybe a Bacon Potato Salad depending upon what the rest of the menu becomes. Do we each supply our own meat dish and beverages and then bring a side dish? I am a newcomer so you will have to educate me on proper rally etiquette.


----------



## Fire44

I think I will do a Taco Salad....and something else.

And a Makers Mark Chocolate Pecan Pie or three.

Gary


----------



## HootBob

prevish gang said:


> I will do a potato dish. Either a potato casserole or maybe a Bacon Potato Salad depending upon what the rest of the menu becomes. Do we each supply our own meat dish and beverages and then bring a side dish? I am a newcomer so you will have to educate me on proper rally etiquette.
> [snapback]117247[/snapback]​


Last time there was a variety of food 
Someone usuallly make some sort of meat dish
Just bring a dish of what ever you want and drinks and plates and silverware
There is uaually plenty of food
I post a list as they come in

Don


----------



## Highlander96

Let me sleep on it......

Tim


----------



## dougdogs

I make a pretty good macaroni and crab meat salad.

Tomorrow the hitch is going into our new truck, getting psyched!


----------



## HootBob

Sounds good doug









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

prevish gang said:


> I will do a potato dish. Either a potato casserole or maybe a Bacon Potato Salad depending upon what the rest of the menu becomes. Do we each supply our own meat dish and beverages and then bring a side dish? I am a newcomer so you will have to educate me on proper rally etiquette.
> [snapback]117247[/snapback]​


Make a dish, any dish. Put on table with other food. EAT real good. Make friends, try and talk to everyone. Check out other members mods. Wish the weekend was longer.


----------



## prevish gang

tdvffjohn said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will do a potato dish. Either a potato casserole or maybe a Bacon Potato Salad depending upon what the rest of the menu becomes. Do we each supply our own meat dish and beverages and then bring a side dish? I am a newcomer so you will have to educate me on proper rally etiquette.
> [snapback]117247[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Make a dish, any dish. Put on table with other food. EAT real good. Make friends, try and talk to everyone. Check out other members mods. Wish the weekend was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]117724[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

 I think we may be coming in on Thurs, but haven't firmed that up with the CG yet just in case. We wanted our weekend to be longer.
Darlene


----------



## wingnut

Wow sounds like we will have a great time at this one. Don tell Peg Lois will be making a pineapple upside down cake. We also have a couple of new recipies for the dutch oven so we'll pick one to bring. Who all is going to be there Thursday night? How many famlies all together?


----------



## SharonAG

Hey Everyone
Please put the run-way lites out for us cause I don't think that we will be leaving NY til around noon. I'm thinking its 8 hr drive, but I'm also hoping that we can leave sooner. Will keep ya posted
Sharon


----------



## HootBob

wingnut said:


> Wow sounds like we will have a great time at this one. Don tell Peg Lois will be making a pineapple upside down cake. We also have a couple of new recipies for the dutch oven so we'll pick one to bring. Who all is going to be there Thursday night? How many famlies all together?
> [snapback]118311[/snapback]​


Peg said her mouth is watering now








We have a confirm 13 families this time


----------



## HootBob

SharonAG said:


> Hey Everyone
> Please put the run-way lites out for us cause I don't think that we will be leaving NY til around noon. I'm thinking its 8 hr drive, but I'm also hoping that we can leave sooner. Will keep ya posted
> Sharon
> [snapback]118409[/snapback]​


No problem Sharon we'll have plenty of lights if you are running late









Don


----------



## dougdogs

SharonAG said:


> Hey Everyone
> Please put the run-way lites out for us cause I don't think that we will be leaving NY til around noon.Â I'm thinking its 8 hr drive, but I'm also hoping that we can leave sooner.Â Will keep ya posted
> Sharon
> [snapback]118409[/snapback]​


I have a 6" diameter 12v spotlight if you need it for help setting up. you have to be careful with it, if you point it the wrong direction, you can piss off your neighbors!!







It used to be on my boat for late night dockings


----------



## tdvffjohn

Y-Guy said:


> Dawn it should be fine. I strap a 1-gallon, 2-gallon and 5-gallon container to our quads since they are strapped in firmly. I firmly close all the caps and vents. I shut off our carbs and run the quads dry on fuel. The one I tip I run dry before tipping it. The only time I've had gas spill is when I didn't do one of the things above. If I spill any I use Simple Green to clean up. I also leave the vents open when we travel. I have MaxxAire covers over each to help with the venting issue and keep rain out. Good luck, happy camping.
> [snapback]118552[/snapback]​


Actually she is referring to what I did at the Otters Lake rally for Camping479. He was to arrive late so I set up 2 14 ft tube string lights on the ground for him to back in between, hence the term runway lights. They all laughed a little but it worked good for Mike









John


----------



## SharonAG

Thanks all
I new I could count on you!!!
SharonAG


----------



## HootBob

SharonAG said:


> Thanks all
> I new I could count on you!!!
> SharonAG
> [snapback]118568[/snapback]​


Not a problem Sharon
I also carry two white rope lights and a blue rope light in the TT

Don


----------



## FridayYet?

Just spoke with the dw and we'll be bringing chocolate chess pies, and something else that we'll figure out in the next few days.

The important thing is that dessert is covered.









Mike


----------



## Highlander96

I was thinking two empty beer bottles with a flashlight stuck in each on. Just like we were on the taxi way!!!!!









Tim


----------



## lilunsure

We will bring a fruit salad and something else, just not sure what.


----------



## HootBob

lilunsure said:


> We will bring a fruit salad and something else, just not sure what.
> [snapback]118842[/snapback]​


OK add it to the list on the first page

Don


----------



## Highlander96

HootBob said:


> lilunsure said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will bring a fruit salad and something else, just not sure what.
> [snapback]118842[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> OK add it to the list on the first page
> 
> Don
> [snapback]119020[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Don,

Are we doing bring your own meat? I was thinking about doing Onion rings maybe sweet potato fries..........

Let me know...

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Highlander96 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilunsure said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will bring a fruit salad and something else, just not sure what.
> [snapback]118842[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> OK add it to the list on the first page
> 
> Don
> [snapback]119020[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don,
> 
> Are we doing bring your own meat? I was thinking about doing Onion rings maybe sweet potato fries..........
> 
> Let me know...
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]119051[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Don't know Tim
I was just looking over the list 
We need some kind of meat to go with everything else
Maybe I can do something else as well

Don

PS What about your buddy?


----------



## lilunsure

HootBob said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilunsure said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will bring a fruit salad and something else, just not sure what.
> [snapback]118842[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> OK add it to the list on the first page
> 
> Don
> [snapback]119020[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don,
> 
> Are we doing bring your own meat? I was thinking about doing Onion rings maybe sweet potato fries..........
> 
> Let me know...
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]119051[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know Tim
> I was just looking over the list
> We need some kind of meat to go with everything else
> Maybe I can do something else as well
> 
> Don
> 
> PS What about your buddy?
> [snapback]119057[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

What type of meat things are you looking for? We'd be glad to help I'd just need to find something I can do in advance, or I could bring a large box of hot dogs from BJ's.

Do we even have any idea how many people we are talking about?


----------



## HootBob

I let you know in a day or two
So from we have 19 Adults and 16 Kids

Don


----------



## prevish gang

HootBob said:


> I let you know in a day or two
> So from we have 17 Adults and 14 Kids
> 
> Don
> [snapback]119131[/snapback]​


Don, I was reading the posts and here's an idea. Why don't we each bring a side dish and just buy some meat ( Chicken breasts (marinate in Italian dressing), Pork Loin, Hamburgers or Hot Dogs : suggestions?) well as paper products and then just split the cost per person attending. We can all pitch in and help cook the meat. This will give us a larger variation of side dishes. ( Kids can be picky) Either that or just have each family provide the meat dish of their choice. I'll do whatever you want and help where I can.
Just my .02
Darlene


----------



## HootBob

prevish gang said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let you know in a day or two
> So from we have 17 Adults and 14 Kids
> 
> Don
> [snapback]119131[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Don, I was reading the posts and here's an idea. Why don't we each bring a side dish and just buy some meat ( Chicken breasts (marinate in Italian dressing), Pork Loin, Hamburgers or Hot Dogs : suggestions?) well as paper products and then just split the cost per person attending. We can all pitch in and help cook the meat. This will give us a larger variation of side dishes. ( Kids can be picky) Either that or just have each family provide the meat dish of their choice. I'll do whatever you want and help where I can.
> Just my .02
> Darlene
> [snapback]119181[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I changed what we are bringing to Meatballs with rolls
and some are going to bring hot dogs and maybe hamburgers
Its easier to bring your own drink and plates and utensils

Don


----------



## prevish gang

Okay, we will bring some meat in addition to a potato dish. (Saw your menu post; Dan Quayle would be proud







)
Darlene


----------



## HootBob

prevish gang said:


> Okay, we will bring some meat in addition to a potato dish. (Saw your menu post; Dan Quayle would be proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Darlene
> [snapback]119195[/snapback]​


Just let me know so I can add it to the list

Don


----------



## Highlander96

HootBob said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we will bring some meat in addition to a potato dish. (Saw your menu post; Dan Quayle would be proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Darlene
> [snapback]119195[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know so I can add it to the list
> 
> Don
> [snapback]119199[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Don,

Right now I am thinking about bringing a Pork Tenderloin and maybe some Venison. I have to call Tony and make sure he is still coming!

Tim


----------



## lilunsure

HootBob said:


> I let you know in a day or two
> So from we have 19 Adults and 16 Kids
> 
> Don
> [snapback]119131[/snapback]​


Don't remember saying how many people were comming in my party, but there are 2 adults and one child (9 yr).


----------



## wingnut

We've tossed around ideas for second dish and had decided to make a Sour Cream chili chicken (dutch oven style-of course







). The group we tested on over Memorial Day gave it a thumbs up.

Mrs. Wingnut


----------



## Guest

We'll bring some ham and some potatoe salad and some rolls/biscuits and a lot of hunger (after seeing this menu!!).

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug

Man! You people know how to eat!









Any chance you could cater our fall rally?
We'll save some 'Kool-aide' for you.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

PDX_Doug said:


> Man! You people know how to eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you could cater our fall rally?
> We'll save some 'Kool-aide' for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]119379[/snapback]​


Doug you could have always joined us in Luray
for some good food

Don


----------



## HootBob

Just bump the Menu so everyone check it out easier
How does everything sound so far?

Pot Luck Menu

Sensai #140 Ham and some Potatoe Salad
Highlander # 141 Pork Tenderloin and maybe some Venison
HootBob # 142 Meat Balls and Rolls
fire44 #143 Taco Salad Maybe and Maybe Pecan Pie
Wingnut #144 Pineapple upside down cake & Sour Cream Chili Chicken( in the DO)
Tim's Buddy #145
webeopelas #156
Camper Man #157
prevish gang #125 Potatoe Casserole or Bacon Potatoe Salad
Dougdog #126 Macaroni and Crab meat Salad
FridayYet #159 Chocolate Chess pies and ?
lilunsure #136 Fruit Salad & Something else
SharonAG #105
Stacey


----------



## webeopelas

I will get this list to my wife so she can decide what she wants to make. What happened to the site the last couple of days? I couldn't get here to check out the menu?


----------



## Highlander96

webeopelas said:


> I will get this list to my wife so she can decide what she wants to make. What happened to the site the last couple of days? I couldn't get here to check out the menu?
> [snapback]120689[/snapback]​


No problems here.........

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Don't know we have no problem
Just let me know so I can out you on the list

Don


----------



## daves700

Hey Guys,

I am brand new to this site and just buying a new Outback 21rs on friday, do you guys allow newbies to join ? Not sure If I can even get a spot at the campground though...

David


----------



## HootBob

Dave call the campground and see if you can get a site
The info is all one the first page

Don


----------



## prevish gang

daves700 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am brand new to this site and just buying a new Outback 21rs on friday, do you guys allow newbies to join ? Not sure If I can even get a spot at the campground though...
> 
> David
> [snapback]121054[/snapback]​


Hope you will join us David. Where are you from?
Darlene


----------



## daves700

I am from fredericksburg VA ... they are closed up for the night, I will check first thing in the AM

Thanks alot !!!!


----------



## HootBob

No problem Let us know how you make out 
Sure would be nice to have another outbacker there

Don


----------



## prevish gang

daves700 said:


> I am from fredericksburg VA ... they are closed up for the night, I will check first thing in the AM
> 
> Thanks alot !!!!
> [snapback]121068[/snapback]​


I think if I remember correctly there is another Outbacker coming from Fredericksburg. We will be coming up near there to go over, but we are traveling on Thursday. Hope things work out. Even if you are not parked right by the rest of us, that is okay. Also ask to be on the cancellation list to move closer in case someone backs out at the last minute. That happens a lot. Make sure you mention the group and they are honoring a discount for us as well, so ask for that. I think it was Highlander that arranged that. Check some of the older posts on this topic.
Darlene


----------



## HootBob

Dave even if you can't get a site stop by for the pot luck anyway 
We be glad to have you

Don


----------



## Fire44

Dave it would be great if you can come....the more the merrier!!!

Gary


----------



## daves700

Good News ! I am in the campground ! Don't think I am anywhere near you guys but thats ok .... I can be found easy ... look for a lost couple gazing at a new 21rs, wondering why in the world we gave up our little easy pop-up


----------



## Highlander96

daves700 said:


> Good News ! I am in the campground ! Don't think I am anywhere near you guys but thats ok .... I can be found easy ... look for a lost couple gazing at a new 21rs, wondering why in the world we gave up our little easy pop-up
> [snapback]121251[/snapback]​


What site did they give you?

Welcome aboard!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## daves700

I have no idea .... picnic basket way !!!!


----------



## Highlander96

daves700 said:


> I have no idea .... picnic basket way !!!!
> [snapback]121253[/snapback]​


Basket Blvd.?

If so, you are two rows over.

See you in 10 days!

Happy Outbacking,

Tim


----------



## lilunsure

daves700 said:


> Good News ! I am in the campground ! Don't think I am anywhere near you guys but thats ok .... I can be found easy ... look for a lost couple gazing at a new 21rs, wondering why in the world we gave up our little easy pop-up
> [snapback]121251[/snapback]​


Dave -

Glad you are joining. We are also pretty new to this and moved up from a pop-up. It will be our second time out in our Outback.

But I gots say set up and breakdown in the Outback was so much easier and more enjoyable than the pop-up.

See ya!


----------



## Highlander96

Don,

Just an update. I may make 2 beer can chickens as well. So it looks like Beer Can Chicken, venison and Crab Dip.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## FridayYet?

Highlander96 said:


> Don,
> 
> Just an update. I may make 2 beer can chickens as well. So it looks like Beer Can Chicken, venison and Crab Dip.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]121281[/snapback]​


Beer can chicken,....Sounds interesting.
Will you be cooking that in the OB?

Mike


----------



## Highlander96

FridayYet? said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don,
> 
> Just an update. I may make 2 beer can chickens as well. So it looks like Beer Can Chicken, venison and Crab Dip.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]121281[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Beer can chicken,....Sounds interesting.
> Will you be cooking that in the OB?
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]121295[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Outside on the grill.........They are TASTY!!!!!!


----------



## Fire44

Just about anything with beer is tasty!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob

That's great Dave glad to hear you got a site








And you are added to the list 
If you are going to join us for the Pot Luck Saturday night
Let me know what you'll make or bring for the menu

Tim sounds good and added to the list

Don


----------



## HootBob

I bumped this up so it is easier for everyone to check out
Let me know if I missed anything or one

Don

Pot Luck Menu

Sensai #140 Ham and some Potatoe Salad
Highlander # 141 Pork Tenderloin and maybe some Venison, 2 Beer can Chicken
HootBob # 142 Meat Balls and Rolls
fire44 #143 Taco Salad Maybe and Maybe Pecan Pie
Wingnut #144 Pineapple upside down cake & Sour Cream Chili Chicken( in the DO)
Tim's Buddy #145
webeopelas #156
Camper Man #157
prevish gang #125 To be determine to balance out Menu
Dougdog #126 Macaroni and Crab meat Salad
FridayYet #159 Chocolate Chess pies and ?
lilunsure #136 Fruit Salad & Something else
SharonAG #105
Stacey
daves700 # ?
[snapback]72909[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## daves700

We won't be coming to the pot luck, Wife is planning to have a small b-day party for me, thinking maybe some of the family will stop in for a visit/cake ... But I look forward to meeting you guys, and once again







Thank you for the invite.

David


----------



## HootBob

Thats great Dave first rally and a birthday to boot








Sure can't wait to meet you and some of the other ones I haven't meet yet

Don


----------



## Fire44

After the small birthday party come over for a big party!!!!

I have only been to one rally but it is really great to meet the people that are here helping each other.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96

Fire44 said:


> After the small birthday party come over for a big party!!!!
> 
> I have only been to one rally but it is really great to meet the people that are here helping each other.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]121404[/snapback]​


Yup!!!!!

We will show you how to really "Throw Down"

Tim


----------



## prevish gang

Bring the family for some cold ones later. They would be welcome too.

I will be bringing a second dish and may change the potato dishes for some homemade mac and cheese. I thought the kids might enjoy that. I will probably do a meat of some kind and maybe a salad or something. I will look over the final menu and then see how we need to balance it. We could probably use some vegetables. Maybe some fresh green beans or corn on the cob. I'll get back to you and let you know my final choices. Sorry to be changing things on you, but I am a caterer and just can't help but try to "balance" the menu. Hope this isn't a pain for you. It will be well worth it once you try my Wallaby Darneds.


----------



## HootBob

prevish gang said:


> It will be well worth it once you try my Wallaby Darneds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]121422[/snapback]​


No problem at all
One question what is Wallaby Darneds

Don


----------



## prevish gang

HootBob said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be well worth it once you try my Wallaby Darneds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]121422[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all
> One question what is Wallaby Darneds
> 
> Don
> [snapback]121425[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

They make them at Outback Steakhouse. Here are a few ingredients:
Frozen peaches
Champagne
Vodka
Peach Schnapps
Fuzzy Navel Baquardi mix
Ice

Need I go on?
As long as we double the 3 liquors anything else will make you love me


----------



## Fire44

prevish gang said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Â It will be well worth it once you try my Wallaby Darneds.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]121422[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all
> One question what is Wallaby Darneds
> 
> Don
> [snapback]121425[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make them at Outback Steakhouse. Here are a few ingredients:
> Frozen peaches
> Champagne
> Vodka
> Peach Schnapps
> Fuzzy Navel Baquardi mix
> Ice
> 
> Need I go on?
> As long as we double the 3 liquors anything else will make you love me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]121427[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I love you already!!!!

Sounds really good!!!

Gary


----------



## daves700

They had a small mess up in my site (wrong dates) so I have been moved to woodalls way ???? Just up from the top comfort station. Is that close to you guys ?

David


----------



## Fire44

I don't think that it is that big of a campground. You will be close enough to walk down for a visit!!!!

Gary


----------



## wingnut

Wow, gone for a couple days and this thing explodes. Got notice at work i have to be in VA beach next week for a new dealership








. DW decided to take a couple days off and we will come from there. we will be in Friday instead of Thursday. Oh well can't complain with a free week at the beach







. Don let us know if we need to bring anything else. Call on the land line till Monday.


----------



## HootBob

That's great Todd have a good time
And we'll see you at Laruy I think we'll be set with the menu so far

Don


----------



## Highlander96

Fire44 said:


> I don't think that it is that big of a campground. You will be close enough to walk down for a visit!!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]121666[/snapback]​


I think it is about 800 yards wide. Maybe a mile long.

See you there.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Here is a map of the Campground









Don


----------



## Guest

One more week !!!! Can't wait !!!!


----------



## dougdogs

Sensai said:


> One more week !!!! Can't wait !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]121997[/snapback]​


I'll second that!! I have been going through H_ll these past two weeks. I bought a new truck a few weeks ago, and have been going through tons of problems getting my old hitch installed into the bed of my new truck.







Plus, I bought the truck out of state, and have been having "issues" with DMV







hitch was _FINALLY_ installed yesterday, and plates/registration should be here tomorrow!! sunny


----------



## HootBob

Doug glad to hear you got the hitch done
and the next 7 days will pass quickly









Don


----------



## Fire44

I really need this trip...

Need to sit and relax...and maybe drink a beer!!!

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

Fire44 said:


> I really need this trip...
> 
> Need to sit and relax...and maybe drink a beer!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]122100[/snapback]​


MAYBE??


----------



## Fire44

tdvffjohn said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really need this trip...
> 
> Need to sit and relax...and maybe drink a beer!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]122100[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]122102[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

OK OK I might drink two.....


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really need this trip...
> 
> Need to sit and relax...and maybe drink a beer!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]122100[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]122102[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

John are you saying you might be there?
or just playing with us

Don


----------



## FridayYet?

One more week!!!!

We can barely contain ourselves. All the kids want to talk about is "when are we going to see Yogi Bear".

I'm looking forward to relaxing a while. It seems like it only happens when we leave town. Anyone else have this esperience?

Mike


----------



## Fire44

I know what you are saying Mike. When we go camping I stay up just as late and get up just as early, maybe even earlier, than I do when we aren't camping. I am also more active not just sitting around. But I feel much better when I get up and much more relaxed. Maybe it is the fresh air or being away from home....or maybe it is because I am not at work, but I am always in a much better mood when we get home.

Gary


----------



## HootBob

Ditto Gary
I think we all feel the same way









Don


----------



## prevish gang

After the week I have had, a good relaxing camping trip is just what the doctor ordered. I don't know how I am going to make it through this week without going crazy. I am ready for the road. Everyone drive safely!
Darlene


----------



## daves700

Less than a week to go !!!! I thought waiting for the dealer to PDI my Outback was hard .... now it is in the driveway .... even harder ... ready to just call in dead to work and go camping !!!


----------



## Fire44

It will come faster that we think...

But I can't wait either!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob

Only 5 more days Dave
it will be here before you know it

Don


----------



## dougdogs

what does the extended weather outlook look like??


----------



## Highlander96

HootBob said:


> Only 5 more days Dave
> it will be here before you know it
> 
> Don
> [snapback]122888[/snapback]​


5 more days. No wonder I didn't see anybody there. Guess I got my days mixed up. However, we did have a good time.

A lot of extra food, though!!!!


----------



## HootBob

dougdogs said:


> what does the extended weather outlook look like??
> [snapback]122968[/snapback]​


So far they are forecasting 
Friday Isolated T-Storms 91/68
Saturday Partly Cloudy 87/65
Scattered T-Storms 84/58

Don


----------



## wingnut

weather don't matter, I won't have to hear the phone ring every two minutes. I can stay up late and sleep in







. Don we will bring the EZ up with us it is 12X12. If we get a couple we may not need so many tarps!


----------



## HootBob

I'm betting for clear and sunny skies
I think we are planning on bringing our EZ-up also

Don


----------



## HootBob

HootBob said:


> I bumped this up
> Don
> 
> Pot Luck Menu
> 
> Sensai #140 Ham and some Potatoe Salad
> Highlander # 141 Pork Tenderloin and maybe some Venison, 2 Beer can Chicken
> HootBob # 142 Meat Balls and Rolls
> fire44 #143 Taco Salad Maybe and Maybe Pecan Pie
> Wingnut #144 Pineapple upside down cake & Sour Cream Chili Chicken( in the DO)
> Tim's Buddy #145
> webeopelas #156
> Camper Man #157
> prevish gang #125 Homemade Mac and Cheese rolls & butter and some appetizers
> Dougdog #126 Macaroni and Crab meat Salad
> FridayYet #159 Chocolate Chess pies and ?
> lilunsure #136 Fruit Salad & Something else
> SharonAG #105 Crock pot Bean dish & maybe some cookies or cupcakes
> Stacey
> daves700 # ?
> [snapback]72909[/snapback]​


[snapback]121358[/snapback]​[/quote]

4 more day to go
This is the menu as of right now
Anyone not one the list want to chime in with something just let me know

Don


----------



## Highlander96

HootBob said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bumped this up
> Don
> 
> Pot Luck Menu
> 
> Sensai #140 Ham and some Potatoe Salad
> Highlander # 141 Pork Tenderloin and maybe some Venison, 2 Beer can Chicken
> HootBob # 142 Meat Balls and Rolls
> fire44 #143 Taco Salad Maybe and Maybe Pecan Pie
> Wingnut #144 Pineapple upside down cake & Sour Cream Chili Chicken( in the DO)
> Tim's Buddy #145
> webeopelas #156
> Camper Man #157
> prevish gang #125 To be determine to balance out Menu
> Dougdog #126 Macaroni and Crab meat Salad
> FridayYet #159 Chocolate Chess pies and ?
> lilunsure #136 Fruit Salad & Something else
> SharonAG #105
> Stacey
> daves700 # ?
> [snapback]72909[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]121358[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

4 more day to go
This is the menu as of right now
Anyone not one the list want to chime in with something just let me know

Don
[snapback]123339[/snapback]​[/quote]

Lookin good!

I am getting hungry!

Tim


----------



## dougdogs

Does "Yogi" have a hall or building for the potluck?? or are we going to bring a table or two?? or what?? food around the fire ring??


----------



## SharonAG

Okay....We are still arriving late. I'm hoping that we will be there around 7 or so. (That is late for us!!!) Wonder what time the office close's?

We'll be bringing a crockpot bean dish and probably some dessert (cookies or cupcakes)

Have a safe trip everyone.

Sharon


----------



## Highlander96

SharonAG said:


> Okay....We are still arriving late. I'm hoping that we will be there around 7 or so. (That is late for us!!!) Wonder what time the office close's?
> 
> We'll be bringing a crockpot bean dish and probably some dessert (cookies or cupcakes)
> 
> Have a safe trip everyone.
> 
> Sharon
> [snapback]123391[/snapback]​


Pretty Late......

However, If you call them you can check in over the phone and the nice man with the Smokey the Bear hat and the golf cart will take you right to you site when you pull in!

Have a safe trip!!!!!!!!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

dougdogs said:


> Does "Yogi" have a hall or building for the potluck?? or are we going to bring a table or two?? or what?? food around the fire ring??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]123378[/snapback]​


Last year we just did it around the Outbacks
Why don't we just do that since most of us are real close to each other

Don


----------



## wingnut

Sound Good Don, I will have two small folding tables. Hope that will help some. We leave tomorrow for the beach so we will see you all Friday.


----------



## prevish gang

I've got some folding tables too if you need them. I also have about 15 bamboo lap trays that are good for keeping everything balanced on your lap if you think we will need them. What is the final count up to so that I know how many to prepare for? I am still trying to decide what to bring. Sorry to be a hold up but with the events of today and my work load I am having a hard time focusing on this weekend when there is so much to do today. I'll get myself together and make a decision by Wednesday.


----------



## HootBob

So far we have around 19 adults and around 16 kids
I don't think you will have to bring those Bamboo Lap tray
As for table we can move a couple of the picnic tables together
No problem with the decision what ever you make or bring will be fine
Just relax and get ready to have fun

Don


----------



## webeopelas

Well, we are in the house in woodbridge, VA!! We will be there Friday noon. Not sure what we are bringing yet since most of the house is still in boxes. Looking forward to getting my wife out of the house so she can relax for a couple of days! Might have a few homebrews to bring with, depends on how many I have each evening







. We can't wait.


----------



## HootBob

Glad to hear you are in your house 
Sure sounds like you both need some good R&R
Only 3 more days to go

Don


----------



## prevish gang

HootBob said:


> So far we have around 19 adults and around 16 kids
> I don't think you will have to bring those Bamboo Lap tray
> As for table we can move a couple of the picnic tables together
> No problem with the decision what ever you make or bring will be fine
> Just relax and get ready to have fun
> 
> Don
> [snapback]123424[/snapback]​


Okay Don,
Here's my final decision. I am making homemade mac and cheese, yeast rolls (butter) and some appetizers.


----------



## HootBob

I bumped this up 
Don

Pot Luck Menu

Sensai #140 Ham and some Potatoe Salad
Highlander # 141 Pork Tenderloin and maybe some Venison, 2 Beer can Chicken
HootBob # 142 Meat Balls and Rolls
fire44 #143 Taco Salad Maybe and Maybe Pecan Pie
Wingnut #144 Pineapple upside down cake & Sour Cream Chili Chicken( in the DO)
Tim's Buddy #145 Venison Roast
webeopelas #156 LiL smokies and Oriental Cabbage Salad
Camper Man #157
prevish gang #125 Homemade Mac and Cheese rolls & butter and some appetizers
Dougdog #126 Macaroni and Crab meat Salad
FridayYet #159 Chocolate Chess pies and ?
lilunsure #136 Fruit Salad & Something else
SharonAG #105 Crock pot Bean dish & maybe some cookies or cupcakes 
Stacey
daves700 # ?

This is what we have

Don
[snapback]123339[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## webeopelas

Allright, since we just found our pots and pans in a box marked tupperware, I think we will have to scale back on our plans. We will bring the pot luck standard LiL smokies and an oriental cabbage salad. Next rally we can get creative.


----------



## Highlander96

webeopelas said:


> Allright, since we just found our pots and pans in a box marked tupperware, I think we will have to scale back on our plans. We will bring the pot luck standard LiL smokies and an oriental cabbage salad. Next rally we can get creative.
> [snapback]124177[/snapback]​


At least you will be there!!!! See you Friday!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Glad to hear you found your pots
Only 2 more days










Don


----------



## dougdogs

weather reportfrom Luray (Yogi has a hot spot near the pools!!) raining on and off this morning. pretty cloudy right now.

DW giving me a funny look for being on the internet


----------



## daves700

Looks like it is going to be a wet weekend.... Oh well camping is fun even if its in the rain ....

David


----------



## Highlander96

I am waiting for Fire44 to call me from I-95 so we can convoy.

Looks like scattered showers and some thunderboomers......

It was wet last year too. Oh well.......Cordell won't have to find the water...It will find him!!!!

See you there!

Tim


----------



## Guest

Just got back. Safe trip back home, but I95 on Sunday afternoon never was a lot of fun. Rally was great, even with the rain.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## dougdogs

Man, I can't remember when I have driven in so much rain!!! I wonder where the phrase "driving rain" comes from??










At least we didn't have to change the tire, was still at 50PSI when we unhooked a few minutes ago.


----------



## HootBob

Doug glad to hear you make it home safely and the tire held up for you

Peg take a picture as we were driving home and the visibility was very poor
that is a Class C in front of us with a Full dresser Harley on the back of the class C









Don


----------



## prevish gang

Glad to know you are all safe and sound. We also hit tons of rain and some traffic on I-95, but in spite of that we got home around 4:30. I've got the bed linens, rugs and clothes in piles. First load is washing. Tomorrow the clean up commences so that she will be ready to go to the beach on the 3rd. We thoroughly enjoyed meeting you all and look forward to our next visit together. How about a fall rally at Cherrystone? Someone brought up that idea prior to departure. Anyone up for it, maybe early Oct?
Darlene and Don


----------



## FridayYet?

We stayed late and enjoyed the pool. We managed to get on the road just before the rain came down, and it sure did come down. That was some strong rain.

We pulled in about 8:30, exhausted and Happy.







Lot's of great memories from this weekend. It was awesome to finally put faces to the names.

We difinately have some great cooks here. Lynn would like some of the recipes. Great Pot Luck!!

Mike


----------



## HootBob

FridayYet? said:


> We difinately have some great cooks here. Lynn would like some of the recipes. Great Pot Luck!!
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]125157[/snapback]​


Glad to hear you had a good time Mike
It was sure nice to meet you and the others
I started a thread in recipes topic so the cooks can post their recipes
Great Food everyone









Don


----------

